# Flea market and swap meet etiquette



## detroitbike (Oct 21, 2012)

Today I was at the Dixieland Flea market north of Detroit and had a disturbing exerience.
 I happened upon a fellow selling a pair of Matching Schwinn Cruisers.
 After learning of the asking Price I went to take a closer look. Another Known collector in the area came up,
 and asked the price. I hear him mumble something so I immediately said I'd take the pair.  As I was handing over 
the cash the other guy starts ranting and raving that I stole the bikes and the vendor should have been asking 3-4 times what I paid!
   I walked away with the bikes but what I want to know is this:
    I ALWAYS thought that if someone else was looking that they had 1st right of refusal; If you walk away
it's fair game.
    I NEVER comment on price ever unless it's between the vendor & myself!
    I never try to outdo/outbid someone UNLESS the guy is standing there asking what someone will give 
him for the item ...sorta like an auction.
  AM I correct in my assumption or are my values out of wack in todays enviroment?
   BTW: I went to get a Craigslist item the fellow said he'd save for me until this morning
 and he wouldn't answer his phone and the item was pulled...must have gotten a price above his asking price!


----------



## bike (Oct 21, 2012)

*Similar happend to me*

but the seller would not sell.
I took the interloper aside and I told him if he ever did that again, I would kill him-taking food out of my mouth- he went around saying I was crazy- maybe Iiz maybe Iaint...
If someone is dealing I may try to look the seller in the eye with my hand on my wallet but I do not intrude till the person "with their hand on it" declines.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2012)

You were looking first, you said you would take them first, end of story, their yours.  Your etiquette was correct and he was a sore loser horses rear!!!!!!!  In today's world unfortunately I see proper etiquette eroding day by day.  There's always been those "horses rears" out there, unfortunately they are increasing & those of us who follow proper etiquette just seem to be decreasing.  My 2 cents & I hate I feel that way but our society is eroding in values in my opinion.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

The other guy was an a**hole


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with you guys. I hang around until the guy looking at it buys or leaves. I NEVER offer more than someone is asking. If I am a seller and I tell you it's yours its yours.  If I was the seller on the Cruisers I would have told the guy "this guy is first" and if he offered more money I would say "this guy is first"  I know some people who treat it as a game to ace people out of things, not my style


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2012)

bike said:


> but the seller would not sell.
> I took the interloper aside and I told him if he ever did that again, I would kill him-taking food out of my mouth- he went around saying I was crazy- maybe Iiz maybe Iaint...
> If someone is dealing I may try to look the seller in the eye with my hand on my wallet but I do not intrude till the person "with their hand on it" declines.




bike, agree it pays for certain people to believe you are crazy.  Been there too & they tend to not mess with you whether you truly are or aren't....


----------



## slick (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's my swap meet ettiquette. If you have your hands on it, you have first dibs until you put it back down regardless if you walk away or are still standing there. Other then that it's up for grabs. 

I had a similar thing happen to me too. I picked up an old plastic model kit from the 60's that a friend of mine was selling, it wasn't priced so i asked him how much? It was still in my hands as he said the price so i reached for my wallet and began to say "i'll take it", the guy next to me shouts "I'll take it!" right before it comes out of my mouth. I look over to him and say "hold on, i havn't put it down yet and i'm buying it". He got pretty upset because it was a decent deal. Later that day he walked up and apologized and realized what he did. He said he was so excited it just slipped out. I didn't give in and sell it to him as he probabl wished because i was looking for that kit also for awhile. Too bad. HAHA!! 

Here are some of my swap meet rules and observations.

1. Price it. If you don't most people will think you are asking too much and won't bother to ask.
2. If it's in your hands, it's yours until you put it down. Even if it's a bike i still grab it...
3. If it's in a display case mounted pretty good and locked up, it's probably priced very high and probably has been traveling with the guy to quite a few other swaps...
4. Always clean your parts. That shows the true condition and most likely you will get more money for it.
5. Never give a rediculous low ball offer that will insult the seller. Example: If i'm asking $400 don't offer me $200. Lots of people do this. It's annoying and insulting. If i was asking $10k for a car would you offer me $5k? No. If so, you have a lot of nerve, or no comon sense.
6. most of the time bikes have to be shipped, which isn't cheap. If the bike is $400, don't ask for me to include shipping in the $400. See rule number 5 for your answer. HAHA!!


----------



## oskisan (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope this wasnt over in California up by where I am... That kind of thing really takes the fun out of this.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

If someone has something I want but they are asking twice what I am willing to pay I have no problem offering them what I am willing to pay.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 21, 2012)

*Waiting*

I've missed out on a lot of stuff I wanted because I waited for the person ahead of me to put it down and they end up buying it. Oh well on to the next deal.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 21, 2012)

At a flea market or yard sale its every man for himself,The gloves come off,Money talks bull s**t walks.And if all that fails kung foo his ass.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

Also, what if the guy who is holding the piece isn't willing to pay the asking price but you are?


----------



## Boris (Oct 21, 2012)

Seems to me that the fair thing to do is wait for the guy to decide if he's going to buy it while he's standing there in front of it. Because he was there first. If he leaves, it's fair game. But what do I know, I'm old.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Also, what if the guy who is holding the piece isn't willing to pay the asking price but you are?




I usually just tell the seller if he doesn't want it I do at the asking price & they either pay the asking price or walk.  I don't feel bad that way, they had their opportunity & if they get mad, they have the issue not me.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with that Dave, but what if the guy is holding the item balking at the price, and you are willing to pay what the guy is asking.  Would it be improper to say, "If he doesn't want it, I do"?  Or say to the buyer, "if you don't want it for that I do"?  I realize the smarter thing to do may be to shut up because you may force him to buy it


----------



## oskisan (Oct 21, 2012)

Dont you just hate it when you come across something at a flea market that is really,really cool but someone has bought it and left it there while they continue their hunting and gathering... I like to buy my stuff and haul it off right away.


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 21, 2012)

*Kill em all!*

LET GOD SORT EM OUT!


NO just kidding . no really . talk about the unwashed masses .   just tell him to come on down to friendly LONG BEACH CA.    so cal cycle swap meet .   we will give him a quick lesson in what not to do.








detroitbike said:


> Today I was at the Dixieland Flea market north of Detroit and had a disturbing exerience.
> I happened upon a fellow selling a pair of Matching Schwinn Cruisers.
> After learning of the asking Price I went to take a closer look. Another Known collector in the area came up,
> and asked the price. I hear him mumble something so I immediately said I'd take the pair.  As I was handing over
> ...


----------



## OldRider (Oct 21, 2012)

Not too many swaps or flea markets up here but I have issues at yard sales.........Often they will have a "free items" box, where all the odds and ends are tossed into and you can pick through it to find what you like. Well, this summer at a yardsale a fellow holding a sale had tossed all his oddball tools into a big box that was marked free. There were screwdrivers, wrenches, etc etc. I was just heading over to the box to see if I could find a spare  half inch wrench for my toolbox when the guy in front of me grabbed the entire box and left the sale........not very nice words I called out after him as he left.


----------



## bike (Oct 21, 2012)

*At the Brimfield Mass flea market*



pelletman said:


> If someone has something I want but they are asking twice what I am willing to pay I have no problem offering them what I am willing to pay.




I used to offer as low 25% if I liked the thing and did not know the value- I would say it is nice and I hope you get what you  want but I would offer $X... lots of times I bougt it and STILL paid 2x too much!!!!!!! 

You don't know till you ask- it is all about attitude- if somwone comes into my spot and starts picking away at someting, or waving money in my face like I am starving, I just tell them to leave. The customer is not always right- may not be the best business practice, but this is the luxury of doing your own thing.


----------



## walter branche (Oct 21, 2012)

*rules*

If its in someones hand ,and they are trying to decide ,,just tell the seller you want it at the asking price ,,that gives the undecided person a push to buy it or not ,, it cuts out the negotiation time.  If you get mad,upset or angry at the flea mkrt ,,you should not go ,, there are lots of people who operate without rules ,If I see something I want or need and know I can make money on the resale ,I will offer more than the asking price. to much time is wasted with people trying to decide ,. buy it or get out of the transaction,. There are no friends in the venue . Sometimes its not the money ,some sellers like a persons style of transaction .I sometimes will not sell to a client no matter what they offer ,.   walter branche ,cycle seeker


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Oct 21, 2012)

Cash in the hand is when it's sold.  Smart of you to act fast and beat out the other guy who seem's like a butthead.  His loss for not being fast with the cash!


----------



## Wcben (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with waiting until the first person turns away, but at that point I will jump!  I'll keep looking if I missed or, I have made a direct offer to the "new owner" to make some money if its a part that I really needed or wanted.  That sometimes doesn't sit we'll with the original seller but hey, I've sold stuff for less than I should have too!


----------



## slick (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess i just have lots of manners. Patience for smart asses, not so much. Seems like a lot of you are like the guy i dealt with. Not kool in my book. But i guess i'm old school and my parents taught me to wait your turn! If i walked up after the other guy, and butted in, not kool in my book at all. That's asking for a rumble if you ask me. He found the opportunity before me. That's life. Don't get pissy because you didn't see it before the other guy.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 21, 2012)

I refuse to get so shook up about stuff I don't own...someone picks something up and doesn't make up their mind, stands there holding it, I give them a chance out of respect but I also make eye contact with the seller. Most experienced sellers will know right away that there is another fish on the line and they don't need to take the first lowball offer. Then we wait and if the guy puts the item down, it is fair game...this stuff really isn't that important in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 22, 2012)

I've found some sellers at swapmeets don't have a problem selling to the highest bidder. In some case they couldn't care less if someone offered a higher price than the next guy regardless of who got there first. That old saying. "you snooze you lose."


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2012)

If you see a large item you like, you almost have to pee on it to mark it. Small stuff I pick up and carry until I am done at that booth...you can always put it back down if you change your mind.


----------



## s1b (Oct 22, 2012)

If I see a person is serious about an item and talking to the seller, I wait. If they walk away. I move in.
Its just respectful. I've been a seller, the person working on a deal and the person waiting.


----------



## MR D (Oct 22, 2012)

I see this happening at Swaps...

Guy's pul up and head for their parking area, and there are small hoards of bike seakers with flash lights and eagle eyes scanning through your haul before you even get a chance to set up and give a good chance to everyone interested. I know it's all first come first serve. 

Silly thing to detre this type of thing would be a loud horn or bell to starting the days trading. You either be where you see what's up for grabs or not. I know sellers love the attention, but a little time to even it out for all the buyers would be nice.

Never gonna happen....I know!

Mr D.


----------



## Boris (Oct 22, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Not too many swaps or flea markets up here but I have issues at yard sales.........Often they will have a "free items" box, where all the odds and ends are tossed into and you can pick through it to find what you like. Well, this summer at a yardsale a fellow holding a sale had tossed all his oddball tools into a big box that was marked free. There were screwdrivers, wrenches, etc etc. I was just heading over to the box to see if I could find a spare  half inch wrench for my toolbox when the guy in front of me grabbed the entire box and left the sale........not very nice words I called out after him as he left.




Neil-
You'll probably be mad at me for this but I think the guy ahead of you was well within his rights to take the whole box. The guy who put it out wanted to get rid of it, and the guy who picked it up wanted the entire box, for whatever reason. Same principle as my earlier post, he was there first.


----------



## bike (Oct 22, 2012)

*In some antque markets*



MR D said:


> I see this happening at Swaps...
> 
> Guy's pul up and head for their parking area, and there are small hoards of bike seakers with flash lights and eagle eyes scanning through your haul before you even get a chance to set up and give a good chance to everyone interested. I know it's all first come first serve.
> 
> ...




They dont let buyers in the gated area till a certain time and sellers are not supposed to sell- YEAH RIGHT - the serious guys always find a way in!


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2012)

I have stuff like this happen plenty of times. At one sawp meet about five years ago. I was in the prosses of buying a bike and while I was buying it, holding it in one hand an my cash in the other. Five other people came over and made the guy an offer on the bike. And all five of them are on the CABE. 

   Another time I waited for a guy to put something down, he did and walked away. I picked it up and was buying it. The guy came back and said he'd take it. I said no. I was buying it. And he got all pissed off and said he was there first. And I said your right. You were here first, but you also put it down, and walked away. I wont go into what happened... But he didn't get what he wanted. He got something else.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's both funny and true that in _some_ of the bad behaviors by _some_ of the people at these venues, you see the reason why society has government and laws.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know how others operate, but if someone accepts my asking price and has their hand on their cash, it is their purchase no matter who comes along and says, Well I'll give you $$$ for it. Now if the guy I sell it too turns around and sells it to that guy for more right then and there, I would punch him in the neck. At least wait till you get in the parking lot. There is an art to speculation buying that includes not directly pissing off the person you bought from, as they likely will put you on their people who not to sell to list or throw you a higher price next time they deal with you.

If someone comes along and just says that bike is worth way more than that I would say, put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2012)

...at Outboard motor meets, guys would follow you in while your vehicle was still moving shouting "I want that" and "how much for this", and "I call dibbs on that"...felt like you just got raped....


----------



## OldRider (Oct 22, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Neil-
> You'll probably be mad at me for this but I think the guy ahead of you was well within his rights to take the whole box. The guy who put it out wanted to get rid of it, and the guy who picked it up wanted the entire box, for whatever reason. Same principle as my earlier post, he was there first.




I understand what you mean Dave, its just that it seemed to me to be very greedy to grab the whole box! And how could I be mad at a nincompoop like you?


----------



## pelletman (Oct 22, 2012)

I would say you were right both times here Catfish.  If the guy gave  you a price on the bike and you were taking out the cash it is yours.  The guy put the thing down, it is yours...




catfish said:


> I have stuff like this happen plenty of times. At one sawp meet about five years ago. I was in the prosses of buying a bike and while I was buying it, holding it in one hand an my cash in the other. Five other people came over and made the guy an offer on the bike. And all five of them are on the CABE.
> 
> Another time I waited for a guy to put something down, he did and walked away. I picked it up and was buying it. The guy came back and said he'd take it. I said no. I was buying it. And he got all pissed off and said he was there first. And I said your right. You were here first, but you also put it down, and walked away. I wont go into what happened... But he didn't get what he wanted. He got something else.


----------



## Boris (Oct 22, 2012)

OldRider said:


> I understand what you mean Dave, its just that it seemed to me to be very greedy to grab the whole box! And how could I be mad at a nincompoop like you?




My girlfriend and I were discussing this. She thinks you're right. I still hold my to my belief that he was within his rights, but yes, I do agree, he was being VERY greedy. In answer to your question, Vince teaches a course in "How to be mad at a nincompoop like Dave". Contact him for current rate.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Oct 22, 2012)

Well here we go I got a story that fits perfectly into this situation and is not only about who got there first but also the respectfulness that is an advantage. When I went to go buy my 1966 cadillac I was no bs I arranged a date to go look it, the asking price was $600 I had $300 cash and my devilsh charm on my side. Two other guys that were gonna call a team for this story were going to show up sunday intstead of saturday but the guy arranged us both at the same time on the same day. So its saturday when I got there I was there first, with All my tools, A battery, and a full gas can. I was talking to the guy for half an hour before the "team showed up". They brought nothing but a jump pack. I genuinely wanted the car, i didn't nit pick it at all I actually pointed out all the good stuff and only the realistic this is gonna need fixed stuff. meanwhile the team is verbally bashing this car to all hell. Too much rust, interior is trashed, motor is stuck and so on. They had the $600 cash in hand but kept waiting for me to leave and kept waiting for the guy to come down on the price. Finally I'd had enough of their game and told him straight out that i may not hae the full asking price but I would take it no matter what. Forcing them to either buy or walk. He gave them a chance and they proceeded to try and play the games more. finally he just said well boys you blew it. This guy gets it. He shook my hand while they tried to give him 600 and told them to piss off. They stormed off pissed shouting obcenities and threats. I got the car! Then he said it all, I wasnt gonna sell it to those a holes anyways, you came prepared, honest, repectful,and most of all you didn't call the car that i've loved for 28 years junk.  Him and me are still friends to this day.  I think the situation was approached properly. As was when some loser at a swap meet I was at tried to lowball a 92 year old man in a wheelchair who was nearly blind down to a measly $10 for an uncracked all original 53 cadillac steering wheel. I walked up interejected and told him I would give him the $50 he was asking. The man gladly excepted and thanked me by giving me a really big thumb up. The rat rod guy threated to knock my block off after i walked away with it and low and behold in the booth next to me without me knowing it was my hero gene winfield. He gave me a thumbs up, a free autographed photo and i bought some stuff from him too! He said " You know I bought the matching one off him earlier and not only do you have a good eye but a good heart. That will  get you places." To this day he remembers me every time he sees me and we have a good chat.


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2012)

pelletman said:


> I would say you were right both times here Catfish.  If the guy gave  you a price on the bike and you were taking out the cash it is yours.  The guy put the thing down, it is yours...




Thanks. That is how I see it too. And how it turned out.


----------



## Sean (Oct 23, 2012)

slick said:


> Here's my swap meet ettiquette. If you have your hands on it, you have first dibs until you put it back down regardless if you walk away or are still standing there. Other then that it's up for grabs.
> 
> I had a similar thing happen to me too. I picked up an old plastic model kit from the 60's that a friend of mine was selling, it wasn't priced so i asked him how much? It was still in my hands as he said the price so i reached for my wallet and began to say "i'll take it", the guy next to me shouts "I'll take it!" right before it comes out of my mouth. I look over to him and say "hold on, i havn't put it down yet and i'm buying it". He got pretty upset because it was a decent deal. Later that day he walked up and apologized and realized what he did. He said he was so excited it just slipped out. I didn't give in and sell it to him as he probabl wished because i was looking for that kit also for awhile. Too bad. HAHA!!
> 
> ...




I find that a lot of stuff in cases is more of a traveling museum piece or a "look at me" part than a part actually for sale. I've seen the same VW parts from vendors for years in the same cases. Most of that stuff is so overpriced it will never sell and I don't think the seller actually ever intended to sell it.  

If I have a part listed at $400 and am offered $200, I counter with $450.


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> My girlfriend and I were discussing this. She thinks you're right. I still hold my to my belief that he was within his rights, but yes, I do agree, he was being VERY greedy. In answer to your question, Vince teaches a course in "How to be mad at a nincompoop like Dave". Contact him for current rate.




Old Rider ,It is hard to be mad at a nincompoop.The first lesson in my course is to not call Dave a "nincompoop".It is much easier to be mad at Dave when you call him an A..hole,or a ....well you know some of the other names.
I have personally talked to someone holding something and asked if I could see it ,then gave the seller the money.
The person who had the item is usually stunned .lol Remember if your at a show and someone says"hey, could I take a look at that?" It might be me.lol.If your a Cabe member I will probably give it back to you.Maybe.


----------



## Boris (Oct 23, 2012)

vincev said:


> I have personally talked to someone holding something and asked if I could see it ,then gave the seller the money.
> The person who had the item is usually stunned




I do like your style! Speaking of stunned, maybe the next time you could just scare that item out of their hands with one of those "portable air horns" that your always talking about. Better yet, mount it to your siren helmet, leaving your hands free to catch that special item.


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2012)

Somehow that was what I expected a nincompoop to say.Actually,if you wear that helmet with the light and siren going ,people tend to get out of your way.Sometimes they call me a nincompoop.I like that word.lolololololololololololol nincompoop,nincompoop,nincompoop,nincompoop,nincompoop.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2012)

If I'm not sure I want something, I may hold onto it, walk around the booth (or the yard sale) and I may put it back, but I may buy it. Most times, I'll buy it. Now, if I happen to get a hold of a holy grail part I'm after, then the rest of yall can kiss my happy dancin' behind as you won't have time to cut in as I hand over the cash!


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2012)

Good style Classic.At any garage sale,bike sale,etc.you cannot be a nice guy,at least if I'm around.lol


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2012)

Dave,your girlfriend actually has discussions with YOU????Poor lady,she must be a saint to be able to lower herself to a 5th grade level of intelligence.Please extend my sympathies to the lady.


----------



## Boris (Oct 23, 2012)

vincev said:


> Sometimes they call me a nincompoop.I like that word.lolololololololololololol nincompoop,nincompoop,nincompoop,nincompoop,nincompoop.




....well, looks like my work here is finished.


----------



## kngtmat (Oct 24, 2012)

1959firearrow that was cool.




5. Never give a rediculous low ball offer that will insult the seller. Example: If i'm asking $400 don't offer me $200. Lots of people do this. It's annoying and insulting. If i was asking $10k for a car would you offer me $5k? No. If so, you have a lot of nerve, or no comon sense.

At least they say $200 & not $100 or less like a lot of people would especially the idiots on Yahoo Answers that would tell you that even a beautiful (example) 1957 JC Higgins Jetflow is only worth $0 or $50 the most.

Also just because you think it's a low ball offer doesn't mean everyone else doesn't think so whether their right or wrong, I sometimes can't believe some of the things I see are worth as much as many say they are.



"Not too many swaps or flea markets up here but I have issues at yard sales.........Often they will have a "free items" box, where all the odds and ends are tossed into and you can pick through it to find what you like. Well, this summer at a yardsale a fellow holding a sale had tossed all his oddball tools into a big box that was marked free. There were screwdrivers, wrenches, etc etc. I was just heading over to the box to see if I could find a spare half inch wrench for my toolbox when the guy in front of me grabbed the entire box and left the sale........not very nice words I called out after him as he left."

"You'll probably be mad at me for this but I think the guy ahead of you was well within his rights to take the whole box. The guy who put it out wanted to get rid of it, and the guy who picked it up wanted the entire box, for whatever reason. Same principle as my earlier post, he was there first."

At least the guy that picked up the whole box should have been at least be good enough to offer the person behind them if there was 1 or 2 things they might have wanted.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 24, 2012)

With situations like larger items that cannot fit in one's palm, i.e. a bike, the actions are not so clear cut.
My rule of thumb is if they move 18" away from the bike, turn more than 30 degrees away, or if the prospective buyer goes below 15% of asking, I can fire off an offer.
Meanwhile, I am motioning to the seller like a catcher to a pitcher...calling a fastball high and inside.
Chris


----------



## 1959firearrow (Oct 24, 2012)

kngtmat said:


> 1959firearrow that was cool.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read all that, I was really tired when I wrote that and didn't realize I had put down a small novel.


----------

